# Show me puppy growth pictures.



## Kbrawner28 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is my little guy. He's only three quarters german shepherd but I don't love him any less for it. Lets see How fast everyone's grew. This is 3 weeks difference


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

top, left to right: 8wk, 3mo, 3.5mo
middle, left to right: 4mo, 4.5mo, 5mo
bottom left to right: 8wk, 2.5mo, 3mo, 6.5mo

:laugh:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosko 10 weeks to 6 months


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

Zumi - 11 months







Zumi - 10 wks


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

13 mos apart.
View attachment 334266
[/ATTACH]


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

Wilhelmina


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've an album on Flickr for Patton who has just turned two. Now I am starting another for Chief. 
Patton's album in here... https://flic.kr/s/aHsjXokour


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase 8 weeks to almost 8 months (turns 8 months Christmas day)


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

*Rocco and Beya*

Rocco at 9 weeks and 8 months and Beya at 9 weeks and 7 months


----------



## tarheelgirlx3 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Lola's growth so far*

Lola's transition from 7 weeks (3.5 pounds) to 7 months (50 pounds). The last two were taken just a few days ago. Never knew she could change this much!


----------



## tleroy (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is my boy Blitz at 8 weeks, 3 months, and 5.5 months. Amazing how fast they grow! Sorry I don't know how to rotate the last picture?


----------



## LadySadie (Nov 21, 2018)

Joining in on the picture fun is our girl Sadie. Here she is at 5 months and at 8 weeks. When I look at these, it hits me: Wow! Time sure flies quickly. But oh how precious she has become to the entire family! The last picture is Sadie's 1st long road trip a few weeks back, visiting my kids in SoCal. Victoria(pictured) refers to Sadie as her sister


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max 9 weeks and Luna 12 weeks























Luna and Max - recent - 2 and four years old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LB, Just under 4 years, 3 weeks, 7 weeks and around a year. Not sure why it uploaded them out of order.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Spike from 2.5 months to 11 months


----------



## Stillworks (Jul 12, 2018)

Czar at 7 weeks or so and 1 year


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

8 WEEKS -- 5 MONTHS

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...nt.php?attachmentid=518723&stc=1&d=1551544324


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Obi 8 weeks and now 10 months. There has been a whole lot of mud and rain since then lol


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Bottom Left: 5 months
Bottom Right: 6 months
Top : 7 months


----------



## bnormal (Mar 29, 2019)

*Igor*

8 weeks & 14 weeks


----------

